# Source for Alclad 2 Chrome



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Does anyone have an online source for Alclad 2 chrome? Our local Hobby Town does not seem to carry the product.

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hutt's house of clad*

Yo Gary,

The Squadron Shop carries Alclad2.

http://www.squadron.com/

Check it out. They carry the whole line of Alclad lacquer paint. 

http://www.squadron.com/SearchResults.asp?offset=0

Back in the Day, I used to build 1:72 armor. The Squadron rocked then and it still does! Yes, they have no slot cars but they gotsa mondo modeling supplies. BTW, since lacquer is a flamable substance, you gotsa get it shipped by ground. It's worth the wait. See what Brown can do for you!

For those of you with a well stocked train-based hobby shop near by, you may find that they stock Alclad. I'd give it 3:1 odds. I used to have such a supply meca 9 blocks from the house - just a short slither away! But there weren't enough hobby heads around to keep the dude in the green. Curse Nintendo and Play Station, bane of all hobbies good and true!

Hutt says join the Squadron! :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

The Hobby Store by Yankees house in Las Vegas carries Alclad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

whats Alclad 2?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*It's good stuff Jeeper!*










It's a silver lacquer based paint. Must be sprayed! Pieces should be normally prepped...and then primed in gloss black enamel or lacquer...yea....PRIMED!

I actually prefer/have better results goin' over black lacquer. Generally the best results are acheived with one uniform liquid coat of Alclad l or ll. Any secondary coats seem to ruin the effect and pieces become more cast aluminum like in appearance.

I like to brush touch pieces with future allowing capillary action to supply the coverage rather than actually letting the bristles touch the piece. Alclad is quite delicate and will rub away like a moths wings. You can also blow clear lacquer or enamel over Alclad but I like the convenience of the future cuz I'm lazy and it's one less cleaning of the airbrush. I've also had certain clear enamels lay down and cause a cast aluminum or metal flake effect. You can also blow future down over large areas of Alclad with the airbrush.

Although it requires more effort than just blatting down some silver paint you can see that the effect makes it worth it.










The Spyder is clear over Alclad ll. Brings out more of a metal flake effect.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

HI LeeRoy hobby lobby had it at one time . lendell


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

So Bill.... you can clear coat Alcad?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes Jim, 

The Spyder above was cleared with duplicolor. Because it is rather delicate I tend to sneak up on it with light coats and let them dry before pounding it on.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks... I just did up 4 rough rider engines and I want to protect them. 

Should have some pics this week of severl new customs... I'm waiting to finish up the Rough riders first


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd use future on smaller pieces Jim. As I stated above clears can dull that nifty plated effect that Alclad provides.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Well that Chebby p/u looks pretty sweet, Bill. I do like the effect, but when you said it was delicate, thats what kinda spooks me. Id like to find a way to be able to get an aluminum effect on custom wheels. Kinda like the AFX satin chrome wheels.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Go for it!*

Although I've not done it, I think one might approach it with some success Jeeper.

I'd strip the wheels. Jab them onto a box or styro/foam with toothpicks. Then I'd lacquer them in black with the airbrush. Carefully spray the Alclad. Then dip them in future like a Bon Bon and spin the excess out of the center detail so it doesnt coagulate. Stand them back up so's to allow the residual....if any....to drool off the backside or be blotted.

No secret that I'm kinda persnickety; but I was pleasantly surprised with the pipes and bumpers on the Cameo. 

Thus far the durability has been good...considering future was made to be walked on. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good point, Bill. If future is to be treaded on, then I guess it'll stand up on a slotcar. But wont it hold on only as tight as whats underneath it?

I seem to remember reading somewhere about mixing some sort of aluminum powder in future for a finish that was somewhere between chrome and aluminum when applied to small parts like wheels, pipes, and grilles.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Good point, Bill. If future is to be treaded on, then I guess it'll stand up on a slotcar. But wont it hold on only as tight as whats underneath it?
> 
> I seem to remember reading somewhere about mixing some sort of aluminum powder in future for a finish that was somewhere between chrome and aluminum when applied to small parts like wheels, pipes, and grilles.


So far so good Jeeper...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The Spyder gets run around and crashed from time to time with no ill effects. Addmittedly it's wearing a pound er two of clear....however, there is no indication of mud slides or shifting techtonic plates in the Alclad strata.

As for the Cameo, I havent really crashed it hard ....yet...but thus far the shiny bits have resisted the normal scuff and tumble play wear. Certainly I'm dubious about the survival factor on a pointed hit or nick...but keeping in perspective, a hit like that would doink vacuum plating as well....No?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

good point about vaccum plating. Which is why I like to avoid it! at least the alclad/future combo could be easily touched up...


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, one simple question turns into a great thread. Thanks all for the replies!!

Thanks Lendell, Hobby Lobby slipped my mind. I'll give them a try.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

